# Pet weevils?



## Milly (Sep 6, 2010)

I love weevils - they're adorable and come in lots of different shapes and sizes.  Unfortunately googling around for information on keeping them just comes up with a lot of pest control sites, which is obviously not what I'm looking for. Any information on actually keeping weevils that I've found is quite scarce and not helpful at all!

I know how notoriously destructive some weevils are, and I certainly don't want to accidentally decimate the local tree population or something. I was wondering if there's a species of weevil that would be particularly good for keeping in captivity, where to get them, proper conditions for raising them, and if anyone has had any experience with them.

Sorry for all the questions, I'm rather new to all this and don't know if it's even feasible to keep weevils, but I figured I'd ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Bas (Apr 27, 2017)

I suggest the rice weevil if you can find some

Get some organic rice and stick it in a clear airtight plastic/glass box

Just remember the bigger the box the more of a pain in the ass they are to find so I suggest many small containers 

Put the boxes in a dry dark place and wait about a month 

search trough the containers by getting a container with a bigger bottom to spread out the rice so it only just covers the surface then pick up the container point the top of it at a light and look at the bottom if you see little black specs you now have some weaviles then you can keep them in the bigger container 

I suggest you find some sort of predator for them so you don't get overrun by weaviles though


----------



## RTTB (Apr 28, 2017)

Invertebrates magazine may have some articles on them. Look at the site in the back issues section.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 28, 2017)

Ophryastes and Apleurus are cool, I know Ophryastes larvae will eat turtle pellets, not sure about apleurus.

 They're also unlikely to infest your products as they're flightless.


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah, I like weevils as well. I never see them around here, though, and I can't find them for sale anywhere.


----------



## Weevil Lover (Mar 6, 2018)

I would like to ask, is it good to have pet acorn weevils? If so I would like to know how to care for them and where to get them.


----------



## All About Arthropods (Mar 6, 2018)

Ooh, a post about one of my favorite types of beetles!  I will likely be keeping a species of grain weevil soon, but for one am also curious to know if any Curculio sp. are being bred by anyone in the U.S.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Mar 7, 2018)

Weevil Lover said:


> I would like to ask, is it good to have pet acorn weevils? If so I would like to know how to care for them and where to get them.


I've read of someone successfully raising acorn weevils by stuffing shredded acorn meat into a vial so they could observe the larvae. Obviously I imagine it would be much easier just to rear them in whole acorns. You can find them by searching for acorns with tiny holes where the female weevils drilled into them to lay eggs, or by putting acorns in water and collecting the ones that float, which are hollow and might contain weevil larvae.

Unrelated, here's a bamboo weevil, which despite its large size and interesting appearance is a pretty bad pest like so many other weevils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## coniontises (Mar 13, 2018)

Weevil Lover said:


> I would like to ask, is it good to have pet acorn weevils? If so I would like to know how to care for them and where to get them.


Easy. First identify your insects with expert help (Bugguide is good) and follow my instructions here http://arachnoboards.com/threads/interesting-local-millipede-petaserpes-sp-0.303969/#post-2765775


You are lucky that you chose weevils. A number of acorn species have been raised in captivity by researchers


----------

